# Impresora SAMSUNG ML-1610

## galidor

Hola a todos, mi problema sencillamente es esta dichosa impresora a la que no le da la real gana imprimir. El CUPS la detecta, el lsusb la muestra y ya copié el PPD a /usr/share/cups/models y me aparece el modelo de la impresora en la administración Web de CUPS. El caso es que a pesar de todo esto la impresora no imprime.

No se me ocurre nada, alguien conoce de algún manual o guía para este modelo?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Sertinell

Yo tengo la ML-1520. Use el instalador qe me venia en el CD, el solito se encarga de copiar el PPD en su sitio y de configurar el Cups. Despues para imprimir normalmente uso la aplicacion qe viene en el CD, ya qe con las aplicaciones qe tengo por mi PC no me muestran todas las opciones.

Un saludo.

P.D. Los sources no vienen en el cd ¬¬

----------

## galidor

Gracias pro la respuesta pero no puedo hacer eso. El problema es que tengo que instalarlo en un servidor de impresión y no tengo servidor gráfico (el programa de instalación requier GTK 1.2).

Digo yo que el un LINUX debe haber alguna forma de colocar los archivos que toquen en el lugar que toque para hacer que esto funcione.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Sertinell

En el CD esta el PPD qe necesitas. o si no dime un mail y te lo mando yo  :Wink: 

Edito, No tengo el PPd para tu impresora, en la lista de PPD's qe vienen en el CD la 1610 no esta, aunqe podrias probar con cualquier otro PPD, cre oqe tu impresora no se diferencia mucho de la mia...

----------

## SigStorm

Hola,

Hay la web de linuxprinting que tiene la base de datos con todos los drivers soportados, he hechado un vistazo y no he visto un controlador para la impresora que tienes    :Sad: 

De todas formas, prueba a configurarla como "Generic GDI Printer" a ver si por casualidad te funciona. 

En el caso de que tengas el driver puedes copiar directamente el driver PPD en el directorio /usr/share/cups/model/

Salu2

----------

## Sertinell

creo qe podrias usar este driver

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_driver.cgi?driver=gdi&fromprinter=Samsung-ML-1510

Aunqe tu impresora no aparezca en la lista. Yo tenog qe probarlo en la mia, qe eso de no usar un driver libre no me va   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Sertinell

hola, el otro dia me di cuenta de qe al imprimir en mi samsung ml-1520 con el ppd generado en linuxprinting, tenia problemas con los margenes, asi qe abri el ppd qe proporciona samsung, le eche un ojo, y modifiqe los valores para los margenes en el driver generado por linuxprinting, ahora va como la seda, os dejo el ppd, por si a alguien le sirve de algo:

```
*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%

*% For information on using this, and to obtain the required backend

*% script, consult http://www.linuxprinting.org/

*%

*% This file is published under the GNU General Public License

*%

*% PPD-O-MATIC (3.0.0 or newer) generated this PPD file. It is for use with 

*% all programs and environments which use PPD files for dealing with

*% printer capability information. The printer must be configured with the

*% "foomatic-rip" backend filter script of Foomatic 3.0.0 or newer. This 

*% file and "foomatic-rip" work together to support PPD-controlled printer

*% driver option access with arbitrary free software printer drivers and

*% printing spoolers.

*%

*% To save this file on your disk, wait until the download has completed

*% (the animation of the browser logo must stop) and then use the

*% "Save as..." command in the "File" menu of your browser or in the 

*% pop-up manu when you click on this document with the right mouse button.

*% DO NOT cut and paste this file into an editor with your mouse. This can

*% introduce additional line breaks which lead to unexpected results.

*%

*% You may save this file as 'Samsung-ML-1510-gdi.ppd'

*%

*%

*FormatVersion:   "4.3"

*FileVersion:   "1.1"

*LanguageVersion: English 

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*PCFileName:   "GDI.PPD"

*Manufacturer:   "Samsung"

*Product:   "(ML-1510_700)"

*cupsVersion:   1.0

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsModelNumber:  2

*cupsFilter:   "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

*%pprRIP:        foomatic-rip other

*ModelName:     "Samsung ML-1510"

*ShortNickName: "Samsung ML-1510 gdi"

*NickName:      "Samsung ML-1510 Foomatic/gdi (recommended)"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 550"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 651"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 652"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 653"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 704"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 705"

*PSVersion:   "(3010.000) 800"

*LanguageLevel:   "3"

*ColorDevice:   False

*DefaultColorSpace: Gray

*FileSystem:   False

*Throughput:   "1"

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*TTRasterizer:   Type42

*VariablePaperSize: False

*FoomaticIDs: Samsung-ML-1510 gdi

*FoomaticRIPCommandLine: "gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPA&&

USE -sDEVICE=gdi%A%Z -sOutputFile=- - | perl -p -e &apos;%E&apos;"

*End

*OpenGroup: General/General

*OpenUI *PageSize/Page Size: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption PageSize: enum Composite A

*OrderDependency: 99 AnySetup *PageSize

*DefaultPageSize: Letter

*PageSize Letter/Letter: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Letter: "PageSizePS=Letter PageSize&&

JCL=Letter"

*End

*PageSize A4/A4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=A4: "PageSizePS=A4 PageSizeJCL=A4"

*PageSize A5/A5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=A5: "PageSizePS=A5 PageSizeJCL=A5"

*PageSize A6/A6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A6"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=A6: "PageSizePS=A6 PageSizeJCL=A6"

*PageSize B5JIS/B5 (JIS): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=B5JIS"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=B5JIS: "PageSizePS=B5JIS PageSizeJC&&

L=B5JIS"

*End

*PageSize Env10/Envelope #10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Env10"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Env10: "PageSizePS=Env10 PageSizeJC&&

L=Env10"

*End

*PageSize EnvB5/Envelope B5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvB5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvB5: "PageSizePS=EnvB5 PageSizeJC&&

L=EnvB5"

*End

*PageSize EnvC5/Envelope C5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvC5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvC5: "PageSizePS=EnvC5 PageSizeJC&&

L=EnvC5"

*End

*PageSize EnvC6/Envelope C6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvC6"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvC6: "PageSizePS=EnvC6 PageSizeJC&&

L=EnvC6"

*End

*PageSize EnvDL/Envelope DL: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvDL"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvDL: "PageSizePS=EnvDL PageSizeJC&&

L=EnvDL"

*End

*PageSize EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvMonarch"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=EnvMonarch: "PageSizePS=EnvMonarch &&

PageSizeJCL=EnvMonarch"

*End

*PageSize Executive/Executive: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Executive"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Executive: "PageSizePS=Executive Pa&&

geSizeJCL=Executive"

*End

*PageSize Folio/Folio: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Folio"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Folio: "PageSizePS=Folio PageSizeJC&&

L=Folio"

*End

*PageSize Legal/Legal: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Legal"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSize=Legal: "PageSizePS=Legal PageSizeJC&&

L=Legal"

*End

*CloseUI: *PageSize

*OpenUI *PageRegion: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 99 AnySetup *PageRegion

*DefaultPageRegion: Letter

*PageRegion Letter/Letter: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter"

*PageRegion A4/A4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4"

*PageRegion A5/A5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A5"

*PageRegion A6/A6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A6"

*PageRegion B5JIS/B5 (JIS): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=B5JIS"

*PageRegion Env10/Envelope #10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Env10"

*PageRegion EnvB5/Envelope B5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvB5"

*PageRegion EnvC5/Envelope C5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvC5"

*PageRegion EnvC6/Envelope C6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvC6"

*PageRegion EnvDL/Envelope DL: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvDL"

*PageRegion EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=EnvMonarch"

*PageRegion Executive/Executive: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Executive"

*PageRegion Folio/Folio: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Folio"

*PageRegion Legal/Legal: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Legal"

*CloseUI: *PageRegion

*DefaultImageableArea: Letter

*ImageableArea Letter/Letter: "0 0 612 792"

*ImageableArea A4/A4: "12.5 12.5 582.5 829.5"

*ImageableArea A5/A5: "12.5 12.5 407.5 582.5"

*ImageableArea A6/A6: "12.5 12.5 285.5 407.5"

*ImageableArea A6/A6: "0 0 297 420"

*ImageableArea B5JIS/B5 (JIS): "0 0 518 727"

*ImageableArea Env10/Envelope #10: "0 0 297 684"

*ImageableArea EnvB5/Envelope B5: "0 0 498 708"

*ImageableArea EnvC5/Envelope C5: "0 0 459 649"

*ImageableArea EnvC6/Envelope C6: "0 0 323 459"

*ImageableArea EnvDL/Envelope DL: "0 0 311 623"

*ImageableArea EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "0 0 279 540"

*ImageableArea Executive/Executive: "0 0 522 756"

*ImageableArea Folio/Folio: "0 0 612 936"

*ImageableArea Legal/Legal: "0 0 612 1008"

*DefaultPaperDimension: Letter

*PaperDimension Letter/Letter: "612 792"

*PaperDimension A4/A4: "595 842"

*PaperDimension A5/A5: "420 595"

*PaperDimension A6/A6: "297 420"

*PaperDimension B5JIS/B5 (JIS): "518 727"

*PaperDimension Env10/Envelope #10: "297 684"

*PaperDimension EnvB5/Envelope B5: "498 708"

*PaperDimension EnvC5/Envelope C5: "459 649"

*PaperDimension EnvC6/Envelope C6: "323 459"

*PaperDimension EnvDL/Envelope DL: "311 623"

*PaperDimension EnvMonarch/Envelope Monarch: "279 540"

*PaperDimension Executive/Executive: "522 756"

*PaperDimension Folio/Folio: "612 936"

*PaperDimension Legal/Legal: "612 1008"

*OpenUI *Manualfeed/Manual Feed of Paper: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Manualfeed: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 101 AnySetup *Manualfeed

*DefaultManualfeed: Off

*Manualfeed Off/Off: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Manualfeed=Off"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Manualfeed=Off: "s/PJL PAGE (\S*) AUTO/PJL P&&

AGE $1 AUTO/; "

*End

*Manualfeed On/On: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Manualfeed=On"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Manualfeed=On: "s/PJL PAGE (\S*) AUTO/PJL PA&&

GE $1 MANUAL/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *Manualfeed

*OpenUI *MediaType/Media Type: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption MediaType: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 120 AnySetup *MediaType

*DefaultMediaType: Normal

*MediaType Normal/Normal Paper: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Normal"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Normal: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NOR&&

MAL/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMAL/; "

*End

*MediaType Bond/Bond: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Bond"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Bond: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMA&&

L/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = BOND/; "

*End

*MediaType Card/Card Stock: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Card"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Card: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NORMA&&

L/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = CARD/; "

*End

*MediaType Colored/Colored Paper: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Colored"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Colored: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NO&&

RMAL/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = COLOR/; "

*End

*MediaType Envelope/Envelope: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Envelope"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Envelope: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = N&&

ORMAL/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = ENV/; "

*End

*MediaType Labels/Adhesive Labels: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Labels"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Labels: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = NOR&&

MAL/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = LABEL/; "

*End

*MediaType Preprinted/Pre-printed paper: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Preprinted"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Preprinted: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE =&&

 NORMAL/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = USED/; "

*End

*MediaType Transparency/Transparency: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Transparency"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting MediaType=Transparency: "s/PJL SET PAPERTYPE&&

 = NORMAL/PJL SET PAPERTYPE = OHP/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *MediaType

*OpenUI *Resolution/Resolution: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 110 AnySetup *Resolution

*DefaultResolution: 600x600dpi

*Resolution 300x300dpi/300 DPI: "<</HWResolution[300 300]>>setpagedevice"

*Resolution 600x600dpi/600 DPI: "<</HWResolution[600 600]>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *Resolution

*OpenUI *Economode/Economy mode: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Economode: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 110 AnySetup *Economode

*DefaultEconomode: Off

*Economode Off/Off: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Off"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Economode=Off: "s/PJL SET TONERSAVE = OFF/PJ&&

L SET TONERSAVE = OFF\r\n\@PJL SET ECONOMODE = OFF/; "

*End

*Economode On/On: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=On"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Economode=On: "s/PJL SET TONERSAVE = OFF/PJL&&

 SET TONERSAVE = ON\r\n\@PJL SET ECONOMODE = ON/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *Economode

*FoomaticRIPOption RET: enum CmdLine E 140

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting RET=Off: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJL SET&&

 RET = OFF\r\n$1/; "

*End

*OpenUI *Copies/Number of Copies: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Copies: int CmdLine E

*FoomaticRIPOptionPrototype Copies: "s/PJL COPIES = 1/PJL COPIES = %s/&&

; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionRange Copies: 1 100

*OrderDependency: 500 AnySetup *Copies

*DefaultCopies: 1

*FoomaticRIPDefaultCopies: 1

*Copies 1/1: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1"

*Copies 2/2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=2"

*Copies 3/3: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=3"

*Copies 4/4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=4"

*Copies 5/5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=5"

*Copies 6/6: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=6"

*Copies 7/7: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=7"

*Copies 8/8: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=8"

*Copies 9/9: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=9"

*Copies 10/10: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=10"

*Copies 11/11: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=11"

*Copies 12/12: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=12"

*Copies 13/13: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=13"

*Copies 14/14: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=14"

*Copies 15/15: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=15"

*Copies 16/16: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=16"

*Copies 17/17: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=17"

*Copies 18/18: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=18"

*Copies 19/19: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=19"

*Copies 20/20: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=20"

*Copies 21/21: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=21"

*Copies 22/22: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=22"

*Copies 23/23: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=23"

*Copies 24/24: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=24"

*Copies 25/25: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=25"

*Copies 26/26: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=26"

*Copies 27/27: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=27"

*Copies 28/28: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=28"

*Copies 29/29: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=29"

*Copies 30/30: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=30"

*Copies 31/31: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=31"

*Copies 32/32: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=32"

*Copies 33/33: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=33"

*Copies 34/34: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=34"

*Copies 35/35: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=35"

*Copies 36/36: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=36"

*Copies 37/37: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=37"

*Copies 38/38: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=38"

*Copies 39/39: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=39"

*Copies 40/40: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=40"

*Copies 41/41: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=41"

*Copies 42/42: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=42"

*Copies 43/43: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=43"

*Copies 44/44: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=44"

*Copies 45/45: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=45"

*Copies 46/46: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=46"

*Copies 47/47: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=47"

*Copies 48/48: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=48"

*Copies 49/49: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=49"

*Copies 50/50: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=50"

*Copies 51/51: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=51"

*Copies 52/52: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=52"

*Copies 53/53: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=53"

*Copies 54/54: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=54"

*Copies 55/55: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=55"

*Copies 56/56: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=56"

*Copies 57/57: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=57"

*Copies 58/58: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=58"

*Copies 59/59: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=59"

*Copies 60/60: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=60"

*Copies 61/61: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=61"

*Copies 62/62: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=62"

*Copies 63/63: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=63"

*Copies 64/64: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=64"

*Copies 65/65: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=65"

*Copies 66/66: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=66"

*Copies 67/67: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=67"

*Copies 68/68: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=68"

*Copies 69/69: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=69"

*Copies 70/70: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=70"

*Copies 71/71: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=71"

*Copies 72/72: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=72"

*Copies 73/73: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=73"

*Copies 74/74: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=74"

*Copies 75/75: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=75"

*Copies 76/76: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=76"

*Copies 77/77: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=77"

*Copies 78/78: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=78"

*Copies 79/79: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=79"

*Copies 80/80: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=80"

*Copies 81/81: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=81"

*Copies 82/82: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=82"

*Copies 83/83: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=83"

*Copies 84/84: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=84"

*Copies 85/85: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=85"

*Copies 86/86: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=86"

*Copies 87/87: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=87"

*Copies 88/88: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=88"

*Copies 89/89: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=89"

*Copies 90/90: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=90"

*Copies 91/91: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=91"

*Copies 92/92: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=92"

*Copies 93/93: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=93"

*Copies 94/94: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=94"

*Copies 95/95: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=95"

*Copies 96/96: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=96"

*Copies 97/97: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=97"

*Copies 98/98: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=98"

*Copies 99/99: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=99"

*Copies 100/100: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=100"

*CloseUI: *Copies

*CloseGroup: General

*OpenGroup: Adjustment/Adjustment

*OpenUI *HalftoningAlgorithm/Halftoning Algorithm: PickOne

*OrderDependency: 1000 PageSetup *HalftoningAlgorithm

*DefaultHalftoningAlgorithm: Accurate

*HalftoningAlgorithm Accurate/Accurate: "

      << /UseWTS false >> setuserparams

      <<

        /AccurateScreens true

        /HalftoneType 1

        /HalftoneName (Round Dot Screen)

        /SpotFunction { 180 mul cos exch 180 mul cos add 2 div}

        /Frequency 137

        /Angle 37

      >> sethalftone

    "

*End

*HalftoningAlgorithm Standard/Standard: ""

*HalftoningAlgorithm WTS/Well-Tempered Screening: "

      << /UseWTS true >> setuserparams

      <<

        /AccurateScreens true

        /HalftoneType 1

        /HalftoneName (Round Dot Screen)

        /SpotFunction { 180 mul cos exch 180 mul cos add 2 div}

        /Frequency 137

        /Angle 37

      >> sethalftone

    "

*End

*CloseUI: *HalftoningAlgorithm

*OpenUI *Density/Toner Density: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Density: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 130 AnySetup *Density

*DefaultDensity: 3

*Density 1/1: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Density=1"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Density=1: "s/PJL SET DENSITY = 1/PJL SET DE&&

NSITY = 1/; "

*End

*Density 2/2: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Density=2"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Density=2: "s/PJL SET DENSITY = 1/PJL SET DE&&

NSITY = 2/; "

*End

*Density 3/3: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Density=3"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Density=3: "s/PJL SET DENSITY = 1/PJL SET DE&&

NSITY = 3/; "

*End

*Density 4/4: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Density=4"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Density=4: "s/PJL SET DENSITY = 1/PJL SET DE&&

NSITY = 4/; "

*End

*Density 5/5: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Density=5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Density=5: "s/PJL SET DENSITY = 1/PJL SET DE&&

NSITY = 5/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *Density

*CloseGroup: Adjustment

*OpenGroup: Miscellaneous/Miscellaneous

*OpenUI *AllowReprint/Allow use of 'Reprint' button: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption AllowReprint: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 160 AnySetup *AllowReprint

*DefaultAllowReprint: Yes

*AllowReprint No/No: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AllowReprint=No"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting AllowReprint=No: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\&&

@PJL SET REPRINT = OFF\r\n$1/; "

*End

*AllowReprint Yes/Yes: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: AllowReprint=Yes"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting AllowReprint=Yes: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/&&

\@PJL SET REPRINT = ON\r\n$1/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *AllowReprint

*OpenUI *Altitude/Altitude Correction: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption Altitude: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 170 AnySetup *Altitude

*DefaultAltitude: Low

*Altitude High/High Altitude (Low Air Pressure): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Altitude=High"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Altitude=High: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@P&&

JL SET ALTITUDE = ON\r\n$1/; "

*End

*Altitude Low/Low Altitude (High Air Pressure): "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Altitude=Low"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting Altitude=Low: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@PJ&&

L SET ALTITUDE = OFF\r\n$1/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *Altitude

*OpenUI *JamRecovery/Reprint Page after Paper Jam: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption JamRecovery: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 150 AnySetup *JamRecovery

*DefaultJamRecovery: Yes

*JamRecovery No/No: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: JamRecovery=No"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting JamRecovery=No: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@&&

PJL SET JAMRECOVERY = OFF\r\n$1/; "

*End

*JamRecovery Yes/Yes: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: JamRecovery=Yes"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting JamRecovery=Yes: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\&&

@PJL SET JAMRECOVERY = ON\r\n$1/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *JamRecovery

*OpenUI *PageTimeout/Page Timeout: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption PageTimeout: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 600 AnySetup *PageTimeout

*DefaultPageTimeout: 15

*PageTimeout 15/15 sec: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageTimeout=15"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageTimeout=15: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@&&

PJL DEFAULT TIMEOUT = 15\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PageTimeout 30/30 sec: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageTimeout=30"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageTimeout=30: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@&&

PJL DEFAULT TIMEOUT = 30\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PageTimeout 45/45 sec: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageTimeout=45"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageTimeout=45: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@&&

PJL DEFAULT TIMEOUT = 45\r\n$1/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *PageTimeout

*OpenUI *PowerSaveTime/Idle time to start power save mode (min): PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption PowerSaveTime: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 660 AnySetup *PowerSaveTime

*DefaultPowerSaveTime: 5

*PowerSaveTime 5/5 min: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaveTime=5"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaveTime=5: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\&&

@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVETIME = 5\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PowerSaveTime 10/10 min: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaveTime=10"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaveTime=10: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/&&

\@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVETIME = 10\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PowerSaveTime 15/15 min: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaveTime=15"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaveTime=15: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/&&

\@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVETIME = 15\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PowerSaveTime 30/30 min: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaveTime=30"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaveTime=30: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/&&

\@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVETIME = 30\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PowerSaveTime 45/45 min: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaveTime=45"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaveTime=45: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/&&

\@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVETIME = 45\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PowerSaveTime 60/60 min: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaveTime=60"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaveTime=60: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/&&

\@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVETIME = 60\r\n$1/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *PowerSaveTime

*OpenUI *PowerSaving/Use Power Saving Mode: PickOne

*FoomaticRIPOption PowerSaving: enum CmdLine E

*OrderDependency: 650 AnySetup *PowerSaving

*DefaultPowerSaving: On

*PowerSaving Off/Off: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaving=Off"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaving=Off: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\&&

@PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVE = OFF\r\n$1/; "

*End

*PowerSaving On/On: "%% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PowerSaving=On"

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PowerSaving=On: "s/(\@PJL ENTER LANGUAGE)/\@&&

PJL DEFAULT POWERSAVE = ON\r\n$1/; "

*End

*CloseUI: *PowerSaving

*FoomaticRIPOption PageSizeJCL: enum CmdLine E 100

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=FromPageSize: ""

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=Letter: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL P&&

AGE LETTER/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=A4: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE &&

A4/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=A5: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE &&

A5/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=A6: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PAGE &&

A6/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=B5JIS: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE JISB5/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=Env10: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE COM10/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=EnvB5: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE B5/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=EnvC5: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE C5/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=EnvC6: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE C6/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=EnvDL: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE DL/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=EnvMonarch: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/P&&

JL PAGE MONARCH/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=Executive: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJ&&

L PAGE EXECUTIVE/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=Folio: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE FOLIO/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizeJCL=Legal: "s/PJL PAGE LETTER/PJL PA&&

GE LEGAL/; "

*End

*FoomaticRIPOption PageSizePS: enum PS Z 100

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=FromPageSize: ""

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=Letter: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[612 79&&

2]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=A4: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[595 842]/I&&

magingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=A5: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[420 595]/I&&

magingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=A6: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[297 420]/I&&

magingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=B5JIS: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[518 727&&

]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=Env10: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[297 684&&

]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=EnvB5: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[498 708&&

]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=EnvC5: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[459 649&&

]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=EnvC6: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[323 459&&

]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=EnvDL: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[311 623&&

]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=EnvMonarch: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[27&&

9 540]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=Executive: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[522&&

 756]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=Folio: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[612 936&&

]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*FoomaticRIPOptionSetting PageSizePS=Legal: "&lt;&lt;/PageSize[612 100&&

8]/ImagingBBox null&gt;&gt;setpagedevice"

*End

*CloseGroup: Miscellaneous

*% Generic boilerplate PPD stuff as standard PostScript fonts and so on

*DefaultFont: Courier

*Font AvantGarde-Book: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-BookOblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-Demi: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font AvantGarde-DemiOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Demi: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-DemiItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-Light: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Bookman-LightItalic: Standard "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Bold: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-BoldOblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Courier-Oblique: Standard "(002.004S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font Helvetica-Oblique: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Bold: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Italic: Standard "(001.006S)" Standard ROM

*Font NewCenturySchlbk-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Bold: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Italic: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Palatino-Roman: Standard "(001.005S)" Standard ROM

*Font Symbol: Special "(001.007S)" Special ROM

*Font Times-Bold: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-BoldItalic: Standard "(001.009S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Italic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font Times-Roman: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfChancery-MediumItalic: Standard "(001.007S)" Standard ROM

*Font ZapfDingbats: Special "(001.004S)" Standard ROM

```

----------

